# Sympathy cards on the loss of a horse?



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

A work colleague had to say goodbye to a much beloved horse this morning. I'd like to get a card, but know nothing about horses... would one featuring the Rainbow Bridge be suitable? 

Any horse experts have any ideas on something meaningful to mark the loss of a much loved animal? 

Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

What about a thinking of you card would be nice...


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

That's a nice idea


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

missRV said:


> A work colleague had to say goodbye to a much beloved horse this morning. I'd like to get a card, but know nothing about horses... would one featuring the Rainbow Bridge be suitable?
> 
> Any horse experts have any ideas on something meaningful to mark the loss of a much loved animal?
> 
> Run free at the bridge.


A sweet thought. You're a great friend for caring. Bless your heart.

Yes, a 'Thinking of you' card would be a lovely gesture and very much appreciated no doubt.

As only an 'animal person' would know, the love in one's heart and the pain on loss, is no less because the beloved is an animal. They become 'one of the family', and where a person finds themselves isolated, for whatever reason, from human company then a beloved animal companion can become a person's whole world.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you 
This person is a definite 'animal person' problem is the pain is so raw at the moment that we're pretending that nothing has happened to help her get through the day... that's how she's coping.

I'll wait a few weeks then send the card I think  thank you


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

missRV said:


> This person is a definite 'animal person' problem is the pain is so raw at the moment that we're pretending that nothing has happened to help her get through the day... that's how she's coping.


In that case, the best thing you can do for her is just to be there for her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gift Bag of Sympathy/Bereavement/Condolence/ For the Loss of a Pet/Dog/Cat/Horse | eBay

*This is quite nice, on ebay.*


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> Gift Bag of Sympathy/Bereavement/Condolence/ For the Loss of a Pet/Dog/Cat/Horse | eBay
> 
> *This is quite nice, on ebay.*


What a great idea!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe a Rose Bush that she can plant in her garden.

When I lost Harley I had a few sympathy cards and the guy that was fitting our Bathroom at the time bought me some roses. I just burst into tears and set him off too! It was such a Lovely thought that he has now become a good friend to us both.
So being there for your friend is one of the kindest thing you can do.
Please pass on my condolences to her x


----------

